# odyssey wombolt problem



## nPj-driver (13. Dezember 2008)

hi leute!
hab mir odyssey wombolts geholt und habe nun folgendes problem:

hab alles soweit eingebaut lager etc...
die kurbel dann rein "getan" diese hülse drauf gemacht den kurbelarm auf die hülse alles lässt sich perfekt drehn!
so nun dreh ich die kurbel schraube fest und ... alles ist schwergängiger die kurbel lässt sich nur mit viel kraftaufwand drehn mmmh....


gut ich hab alles nochmal raus und nen spacer vor den kurbelarm getan

trozdem sobald ich die schraube anzieh wird alles schwerfälliger!

nun meine frage ist das richtig bzw. schlimm das die sich dann so schwer drehen lässt?


thx für die hilfe


----------



## Stirni (13. Dezember 2008)

hast du fett auf den lagern&Achse ? 
sind die lager neu ? gegebenenfalls müssen diese sich vll noch einfahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nPj-driver (13. Dezember 2008)

jop ist alles voll mit fett xD


ähhm ja sind neue lager!


ich finde das nur so komisch weil die kurbel sich so schwer drehn lässt mhh?


----------



## Stirni (13. Dezember 2008)

hmm...ich denke mal es liegt an der einfahrzeit...is ja beim steuersatz genauso


----------



## nPj-driver (13. Dezember 2008)

gut danke!!!!


ähhhmm hab gerade noch mal bei meinem mtb geguckt dort habe ich wtp royal cranks dort drehmen sich die spacer die auf die lagerschalen kommen mit der krubel!

das is bei meiner wombolt nich dort dreht sich halt nur der kurbelarm und nicht der spacer!
is das richtig?
ach immer diese scheiß technik -.-


----------



## Stirni (13. Dezember 2008)

hehe ^^
vll is die royal crank nicht richtig feste ? 
hmm naja dreh halt mal die ganze zeit an den lagern,vll. hilft das was.


----------



## RISE (13. Dezember 2008)

Also bei meinen Kurbeln haben sich die Spacer der Lager immer mitgedreht. Das würde ich nochmal überprüfen. Ebenso sollte sich die Kurbel auch ohne Einfahrzeit gut drehen lassen. Evtl. könnte es an der Distanzhülse im Innenlager (zwischen den Lagern) liegen (zu lang oder zu kurz), an schief eingepressten Lagern oder an einer zu doll gespannten Kette. 

In der allergrößten Not würd ich nochmal alles neu zusammenbauen.


----------



## Jutaro (15. Dezember 2008)

Das kliengt fuer mich wie nicht eingefettet. Aber das hast du ja gemacht...mhh
Ziehst du die schrauben zu doll an?


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die großen Lagerspacer irgendwie Kontakt mit dem Tretlagergehäuse haben?


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Dezember 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die großen Lagerspacer irgendwie Kontakt mit dem Tretlagergehäuse haben?



ich glaub auch das das irgendwie mit dem großen spacer zwischen den lagern zu tun hat. denke der is bissl zu kurz


----------



## Jutaro (15. Dezember 2008)

Das könnte sein! Weil wenn der zu kurz ist drück die kurbel die lager zusammen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2008)

Du könntst versuchen noch einen von den Kurbelspacern zu dem großen dazuzufriemeln. Müsste ja eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Dezember 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Du könntst versuchen noch einen von den Kurbelspacern zu dem großen dazuzufriemeln. Müsste ja eigentlich gehen.



geht auf jeden fall, hab ich auch mal machen müssen


----------



## nPj-driver (15. Dezember 2008)

hi danke nochmal!!!

aber es ist eher das gegenteil!

bei den wombolts sind ja diese vierkant aufnahme danach geht die achse ins runde über!
und der spacer also der große ragt über die rundung in dieses vierkant rein!

das is so jetzt das problem


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2008)

Dann muss der Spacer gekürzt, bzw. getauscht werden.


----------



## Bampedi (15. Dezember 2008)

aber selbst wenn dem so ist: gerade dann müsste es sich drehen lassen.

das lager hat doch 2 so metallringe, einen aussen, der sitzt im gehäuse, einen innen, der sitzt auf den rollen. der innere dreht sich. sitzt der spacer also dadran und nicht am gehäuse dürfte alles funktionieren. da is egal wie weit der übersteht.

einfach ma, wie shcon gesagt, nen dünnen spacer zwischen abdeck-spacer und lager machen.


----------

